# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Δελτία Τύπου - WABBA WORLD HELLAS

## Polyneikos

*Δελτίο Τύπου #1 /Ενημέρωση "WABBA WORLD HELLAS"*

Το παρακάτω δελτίο τύπου μας εστάλη από  τον νεο πρόεδρο της* WABBA WORLD HELLAS, Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο

*


*"W A B B A    H E L L A S"*

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,αθλητές,παράγοντες ,αυτής της υπεροχής αθλητικής οικογένειας ,έχω την τιμή να σας ενημερώσω οτι ο δημοφιλής διαγωνισμός *"WABBA WORLD HELLAS"* ειναι πλέον ΓΕΓΟΝΟΣ .

Λόγω των ραγδαίων εξελίξεων η αγωνιστική πορεία για την χειμερινή περίοδο περιορίζει κ διαμόρφωνει. τις δραστηριότητες της ως εξής.

*Προκριματικα* για συμμετοχή στο* WABBA UNIVERSE  23-25 Οκτωβρίου* -Tirana/Albania Θα γίνουν στις *10-11 Οκτωβρίου στο ξενοδοχείο HILTON.*
Πενταμελούς Πανελλαδικη επιτροπή θα ψηφίσει την αποστολή εκπροσώπησης.(Ανδρών-Γυναικών-Εφήβων-Μαστερ)




Οι αθλητές κ οι αθλήτριες που θα προσέλθουν κ προκριθούν ,απο εκτός Αττικης έδρα θα φιλοξενηθούν κ θα δωθουν έξοδα οδοιπορικων προσκομωντας τα ανάλογα παραστατικά .
Οι αθλητές κ οι αθλήτριες θα έχουν εμφάνιση αξιολόγησης (Χρωμα,Μαγιό ) 
Απαιτειται Διαβατήριο / ΑΔΤ / 2φωτο

Πληροφορίες / Δήλωση συμμετοχής :
6987149075 / 6944475976 / 













> *Dear Mr.President,
> Tasos Zacharopoulos ,
> *
> I sent you the report of the event plan .Please answer me with any detailed .
> 
> W.A.B.B.A. Mr./Mrs. Universe 2015
> Definite Subscription document for the 
> WABBA Mr./Mrs. Universe 2015 – Tirana – Albania
> 23.10.-25.10.2015
> ...

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δλδ αλλη η world ,αλλη η international; Θα γινουν δυο αγωνες στην Ελλαδα wabba;

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο και στις 2 ερωτήσεις σου ισχύει το ναι.
Ειναι κατι που έχει γραφτεί και πιο παλια εδώ, για το σχίσμα δηλαδή στην WABBA




> Τους τελευταίους μηνες παρακολούθησαμε μια διαφοροποιήση που έδειχνε να εμφανίζεται στους διεθνείς κύκλους της *WABBA World* που διοργανώνει τα Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα, με αφορμή μια ανακοίνωση που κυκλοφόρησε από άλλον φορέα στις 27 Δεκεμβρίου 2014 και μιλούσε για την δημιουργία μια "νέας" WABBA.
> Συγκεκριμένα, εμφανίστηκε η *WABBA International*, με αποκομμένα μέλη από την WABBA World, που δείχνει να ανεξαρτοποιείται, με την δε WABBA World να τους αποκαλεί wrong/fake WABBA.
> Η WABBA World έχει ανακοινώσει Παγκοσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στις 12-14 Ιουνίου στην Βενετία, ενώ η WABBA International Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα στις 14-15 Ιουνίου στην Κατάνια (Ιταλία), δηλαδή συμπέφτουν οι ημερομηνίες στην ίδια χώρα !
> 
> Από ελληνικής πλευράς, η WABBA Hellas του Νίκου Τσουνάκη εχει προσχωρήσει στην WABBA International και ίσως θα μπορουσαμε να αντλήσουμε καποιες πληροφορίες.
> 
> υ.γ. Κατά κάποιο τρόπο μου θυμίζει το σχίσμα της NABBA το 2000, με τα γνωστά επακόλουθα.Είδωμεν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Αξιοτημη-με  κα-κε,

Θα ειναι μεγάλη μας τιμή να προσέλθετε στο *1ο Πανελλαδικό Συνέδριο - Σύσκεψη WABBA WORLD HELLAS*.

*Θέματα συζήτησης :

*
Α.Ενημερωση οργανωτικών μελών
Β.Αγωνιστικο Προγραμμα 2016/Περιφερειακοί αγώνες / Ιεραρχεια-Πρόκριση
 Γ.Αθλητες-τριες 
Δ.ΓυμνΣτηρια
 Ε.Παραγοντες 
Στ.Χορηγοι 
Ζ.Αγωνες εξωτερικού 
Η.Κριτικη επιτροπή/Κριτιρια κατάταξης 
Θ.Προβολη/Εξάπλωση Αντικειμένου 
Ι.Περιφερειακοι εκπρόσωποι 
Κ.Εξοδα / Έσοδα WABBA WORLD 
Λ.Δωρεες / Φιλανθρωπικές εκδηλώσεις 
Μ.Σεμιναρια / GUESTS
 Ν.Επαγγελματικο  ΕΘΝΙΚΟ ετήσιο GRAND PRIX.(Δικαίωμα συμμετασχόντων)


*Δικαίωμα υποψηφιότητας
 Δικαίωμα ψήφου
 Δικαίωμα τοπικού εκπροσώπου
 Δικαίωμα 5' Λόγου 


Δηλώσεις συμμετοχής, χορηγία , 6906231582/6944475976/zacharopoulos.tasos@gmail.com


Το κάλεσμα αναφέρεται σε κάθε Έλληνα κ Ελληνίδα ,EΞ η ΝΙΝ,αθλητή-τρια ,προπονητή ,Παράγοντα,χορηγό ,που έχει διατελεσει στο παρελθόν απο οποιαδήποτε κ σε οτιδήποτε θέση,η Θελήσει,απο τωρα κ έπειτα να προσφέρει προς ωφελος αυτής της οικογένειας που τόσο αγαπάμε.

Η WABBA WORLD επανασηντασεται,αναβαθμίζεται ,επαναπροσδιορίζει το σκοπό κ τον στόχο της ,προς ωφελος παντα την υποστήριξη κ ενίσχυση κ προβολή των αξιωτιμων διαγωνιζομένων .
Τιμομενα πρόσωπα ΗΤΑΝ ,ΕΙΝΑΙ κ θα ΕΙΝΑΙ οι διαγωνιζόμενοι.


Η οικογένεια της WABBA WORLD παντα είχε στόχο την εξάπλωση κ ενημέρωση , αυτού του υπέροχου "ΧΩΡΟΥ",που τείνει να ειναι τρόπου ζωής.

*Με Εκτίμηση 
                  Τάσος Ζαχαροπουλος* 



*(ΑΤΟΜΙΚΗ ΚΑΡΤΑ )*

ον/μο
Περιοχή
Ιδιότητα 
Επάγγελμα 
ΦΩΤΟ
Τηλ
email
(Μικρό κείμενο)


zacharopoulos.tasos@gmail.com

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Αξιολογος Προεδρος και επιφανης χαρακτηρας ανθρωπου !  :03. Clap: 

Χωρος διεξαγωγης του συνεδριου ?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αξιολογος Προεδρος και επιφανης χαρακτηρας ανθρωπου ! 
> 
> Χωρος διεξαγωγης του συνεδριου ?


Στέλιο ο χώρος διεξαγωγής του Συνεδρίου θα είναι στις 10 Οκτωβρίου, στο Hilton. 
Tην ίδια ημέρα θα είναι και η αξιολόγηση αθλητών που θα προκριθούν για το Universe της WABBA World στην Αλβανία.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στέλιο ο χώρος διεξαγωγής του Συνεδρίου θα είναι στις 10 Οκτωβρίου, στο Hilton. 
> Tην ίδια ημέρα θα είναι και η αξιολόγηση αθλητών που θα προκριθούν για το Universe της WABBA World στην Αλβανία.


 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλή αρχή και επιτυχία στον Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο εύχομαι και ομολογω καλός προγραμματισμός και πλάνο απο το ξεκίνημα με τα θέματα  του 1ου Πανελλαδικού Συνεδρίου 
αν δωθεί βάση και τηρηθούν κάποια πράγματα θα είναι κατι καλό και νέο για τα μέχρι τωρα δεδομένα στη WABBA 
Kαι άν υπάρχει η ανάλογη στήριξη απο όσους πλαισιώσουν γι αυτο το σκοπό και το τηρήσουν θα έχει μεγάλη επιτυχία για το μέλλον , γιατι θεωρείτε επανεκκίνηση της WABBA με νέες ιδέες και πρόγραμμα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Καλή αρχή στον κ. Ζαχαρόπουλο. Είναι αξιόλογος άνθρωπος και ήδη οι πρώτες κινήσεις του προβάλλουν έναν πρόεδρο που στηρίζει την συλλογική εργασία για καλύτερα αποτελέσματα!!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Ο επιστήμονας Τάσος Ζαχαρόπουλος,εκπέμπει έναν αέρα εξυγίανσης και αλλαγής,σε μια τελματώδη εποχή.Ως επενδυτής στο χώρο της Ελληνικής σωματοδόμησης με διοργανώσεις grand prix (ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΙΣ),αλλά και επί σειρά ετών ως παράγοντας στην ομοσπονδία,παρέχει μια εγγύηση για ανανέωση και αναδιάρθρωση.
Μας συνδέει αμοιβαίος σεβασμός,αναγνώριση,εκτίμηση και φιλία επί σειρά ετών.Προσδοκώ να βοηθήσω από όποιο πόστο μου ζητηθεί,προκειμένου να αναβαθμιστεί η WABBA και η Ελληνική σωματική διάπλαση γενικότερα.Η καινοτομία του νέου χώρου (ATHENS HILTON),προδιαθέτει για δραστικές αλλαγές προς το καλύτερο.Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!

----------


## ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ

Καλή αρχή στον φίλο_αδελφό_δάσκαλο (στο χώρο της σωματικής διάπλασης) Κο. Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλος. Επειδή γνωρίζω την αγάπη του και τις γνώσεις του πάνω στο άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα το πάει "ταβάνι", από την νέα θέση που ανέλαβε. Φιλικά. Νικόλαος Κοντοπιδης.

----------


## ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ ΒΑΒΟΥΡΗΣ

ΚΑΛΗ  ΑΡΧΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ !!!!!

----------


## Tsounakis

> καλή αρχή και επιτυχία στον Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο εύχομαι και ομολογω καλός προγραμματισμός και πλάνο απο το ξεκίνημα με τα θέματα  του 1ου Πανελλαδικού Συνεδρίου 
> αν δωθεί βάση και τηρηθούν κάποια πράγματα θα είναι κατι καλό και νέο για τα μέχρι τωρα δεδομένα στη WABBA 
> Kαι άν υπάρχει η ανάλογη στήριξη απο όσους πλαισιώσουν γι αυτο το σκοπό και το τηρήσουν θα έχει μεγάλη επιτυχία για το μέλλον , γιατι θεωρείτε επανεκκίνηση της WABBA με νέες ιδέες και πρόγραμμα


Ηλια μου .. δεν θεωριται επανεκκινηση ... αλλα Διασπαση ! αυτα φυσικα γινονται παντου και παντα !

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

κατάλαβα τωρα τι έγινε κάτι παρόμοιο όπως είχε γίνει με ΝΑΒΒΑ , απλα το θέμα είναι ότι στο τέλος κάνουμε ταμείο και θα φανεί αν κάτι γίνετε για καλό και για αναβάθμιση πρός το καλύτερο ,η απλά κάτι ακριβώς ίδιο.

 Αν εφαρμοστεί κατα γράμμα ο αρχικός προγραμματισμός  και σχεδιασμός και τηρηθεί , θα κριθεί μετά απο  τα αποτελέσματα που θα έχει 
Πολλες φορες ακόμη και ένας ανταγωνισμός αν είναι θεμιτός μπορεί να βγάλει κάτι καλό , οπότε κοντινή γιορτή

----------


## Polyneikos

Oταν είχε ανακοινωθει από το forum η διάσπαση της WABBA από τα  τέλη του 2014 ,  ( *Σχίσμα στην Παγκόσμια WABBA)* το είχα προβλέψει & γράψει ότι κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε αγώνες και απο τους 2 φορείς στην Ελλάδα καθώς ο καθένας ψάχνει εκπροσώπους , κράτη-μέλη για να ενισχύονται οι διεθνείς διοργανώσεις.
Ακούγεται πως η WABBA World κινείται δικαστικά σε διεθνές επίπεδο ως προς την WABBA International ως προς την χρήση της ονομασίας, πλέον όμως εφόσον προστεθεί ακόμα και μια τελεία, αλλαζει το όνομα και εφόσον μιλάμε για εταιρίες, τα πράγματα μπλέκονται.
Ακριβώς το ίδιο πάντως είχε γίνει και πριν 15 χρόνια με την ΝΑΒΒΑ International που προυπήρχε και δημιουργήθηκε η NABBA Hellas.

----------


## Muscleboss

Με τον κ. Ζαχαρόπουλο είχαμε πάντοτε άριστες σχέσεις και θα ήθελα να ευχηθώ και εγώ καλή επιτυχία σε αυτή τη προσπάθεια. 

Το γεγονός ότι παρουσιάζεται ακόμη ένας διοργανωτικός φορέας κάπου προβληματίζει, αλλά αξίζει νομίζω να του δωθεί μια ευκαιρία.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Χθες βράδυ,είχα την ευκαιρία να τον συναντήσω και να μου αναπτύξει αναλυτικά το όλο πρόγραμμα του.
Πρόκειται για καινοτόμες,ριζοσπαστικές αλλαγές,που δεν έχουν γίνει ξανά στη χώρα μας από κανέναν διοργανωτή 
Από σεμινάρια επιμόρφωσης κριτών για το ποια είναι τα κριτήρια αξιολόγησης αθλητών,από ιατρική παρακολούθηση αθλητών και ενημέρωσης πάνω σε θέματα πρόληψης υγείας,από αλλαγές στην ενδυμασία των αθλητών με ομοιόμορφες φόρμες και σάκους του φορέα διοργάνωσης,από χορηγίες σε βασικά είδη διατροφής με την παροχή ειδικών κουπονιών για αγορά φαγητού,από κάλυψη σε έξοδα μετάβασης,διαμονής συνοδών και παροχή σίτισης μέσω catering,από ταξινόμηση θεατών και βοήθειας μέσω security,από προβολή του φορέα διοργάνωσης μέσω των δύο περιοδικών της χώρας (Musclemag-Muscular Development).
Eίναι προφανές πως ο κύριος Τάσος Ζαχαρόπουλος επιθυμεί να φέρει έναν νέο αέρα αλλαγής και να ρίξει κουρτίνα με το παρελθόν,τη διαπλοκή,τα παρασκηνιακά.
Είναι διατεθειμένος να επενδύσει με ρευστό σε μια δύσκολη οικονομικά εποχή ύφεσης,αλλά χωρίς να επιθυμεί να επωφεληθεί κερδοσκοπικά.Ο ισολογισμός και τα οικονομικά θα διέπονται από πλήρη διαφάνεια.
Προσωπικά του ανέφερα πως είναι μια μέγιστη πρόκληση και κάτι που απαιτεί κόπο,αγώνα και ώρες οργάνωσης.Όμως όπως πάντα,τα μεγάλα πράγματα ήταν αποτέλεσμα μεγάλων αποφάσεων και σκληρής δουλειάς.Κατάλαβα ότι δεν του αρέσει η προχειρότητα και είναι ανά πάσα στιγμή έτοιμος να κλείσει την πόρτα σε όποιον δεν θέλει να συνεισφέρει,ή να βάλει τον εαυτό του πάνω από τον φορέα διοργάνωσης.
Επιθυμεί να οργανώσει grand prix με την Ομοσπονδία ΕΟΣΔ και άλλους φορείς μαζί (NAC-NABBA) με χρηματικά έπαθλα.

Στο Hilton θα τοποθετηθεί ο καθένας αλλά υπεύθυνα,με την υπογραφή του και όχι ανώνυμα.Έτσι ώστε εάν εκφραστεί άκομψα,να είναι εκτεθειμένος των όσων πει.
Ο φίλος Τάσος Ζαχαρόπουλος έχει τάσεις προσέγγισης και σύγκλισης και όχι εριστικές ή διχαστικές διαθέσεις.Ο σκοπός είναι η αναβάθμιση της Ελληνικής σωματοδόμησης προς το καλό του αθλήματος.Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ είναι το τιμώμενο πρόσωπο εκείνη την ημέρα και θα το αποδείξει με πράξεις,όχι μόνο με λόγια.Καλή δύναμη σε όλους.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

zacharopoulos.tasos@gmail.com 
Προς	Yorgos Touliatos Σήμερα στις 3:17 μ.μ.
Αξιότιμε κε.Τουλιατο,αγαπητέ κ φιλε Γιώργο ,επιβεβαιώνεται για ακόμη μια φορά η εύστοχη άποψη μου για το άτομο σου.Τετοιο επίπεδο συνεργασίας με πολυ ανιδιοτελή προσφορα θα φέρει το σπορ μας εκεί που του αρμόζει .
Σ ευχαριστω κ συνεχίζουμε .

                       Με εκτίμηση 
               Τάσος Ζαχαροπουλος 


Στάλθηκε από το iPhone μου

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πολιουδάκης,Μποτίνης,Ζαχαρόπουλος,Τουλιάτος.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πήρα το λόγο προκειμένου να τοποθετηθώ σχετικά με τα κριτήρια που επιλέγονται τα μέλη της κριτικής επιτροπής (εάν θα πρέπει να είναι πρωταθλητές με διεθνείς διακρίσεις),ή και άτομα με άποψη που δεν έχουν αθλητική καριέρα.
Επίσης,σχετικά με την ιεράρχηση των κριτηρίων που οι κριτές κάνουν με την ορθή σειρά αξιολόγησης,μυικότητα-διαχωρισμός-συμμετρία-σκηνική παρουσία και αυτό κατόπιν επιμορφωτικών σεμιναρίων.
Τέλος,ανέφερα ότι η δολιοφθορά και τα κατευθυνόμενα αποτελέσματα,είναι αυτά που σπιλώνουν το όνομα ενός φορέα και απομακρύνουν τόσο τους αθλητές με τις γνωστές διαρροές και μετακινήσεις,αλλά κυρίως αποτρέπουν τους νέους που είναι ελπιδοφόροι και ταλαντούχοι,να ασχοληθούν αγωνιστικά με το άθλημα αυτό.
Το ακριβοδίκαιο αποτέλεσμα,ενισχύει την εμπιστοσύνη του κόσμου και κυρίως τιμά τον κόπο και την προσπάθεια των αθλητών,που είναι τα τιμώμενα πρόσωπα και οι αιμοδότες ενός αγώνα.γιατί χωρίς αθλητές,ούτε προσέλευση υπάρχει,ούτε οι όποιες χορηγίες προφανώς.

https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...1c&oe=5687F415

----------


## Polyneikos

Συνάντηση WABBA WORLD HELLAS στα γραφεία του Προέδρου Τάσου Ζαχαροπουλου  κ γραφεία της διωργανωσης,στο Κολωνακι ,
με τα εξής θέματα:
-Διαγωνισμός WABBA WORLD HELLAS στις 06/11/2016 στο ATHENS HILTON κ πρόκριση για 18-19/11/2016 ΙΤΑΛΙΑ .
-Αφίσα 
-2ο ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟ WABBA WORLD HELLAS στο ξενοδοχείοATHENS  HILTON στις 16/10/06
-Ενημέρωση Διαγωνιζομένων 
-Χορηγοί 
-Επαγγελματικό OPEN τον Μαιο του 2017 με Επαθλα χρηματικά για τους πρώτους διαγωνιζόμενους 10.000€ στο χώρο του ATHENS HILTON κ καθιέρωση αυτού σε κάθε έτος.Δικαιωμα συμετοχης ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΚΑΤΟΧΟΙ ΤΙΤΛΩΝ WABBA WORLD των δυο προηγούμενων διαγωνισμών.
Λεπτομέρειες θα συζητηθούν στο 2ο ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟ WABBA WORLD HELLAS 
Παρόντες 
Τάσος Ζαχαροπουλος 
Αναστασια Κυριακου
Νίκος Αντωνοπουλος
Κωστας Σπυροπουλος 
Γιώργος Τουλιάτος 
Γιώργος Μποτινης


Οι κύριοι :Αλεξης Γερολυματος
                  Γιάννης Πολιουδακης 
                  Σπύρος Καρυδας
δεν προσήλθαν λόγο έκτακτου ανάγκης.
Θα ενημερωθούν με κάθε λεπτομέρεια από τον ίδιο τον Πρόεδρο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Νέο προεδρείο της WABBA World Hellas - Φεβρουάριος 2019*

Μετά από 3,5 χρόνια παρουσίας (από τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2015) και διοργανώσεων του προεδρείου της WABBA World Hellas με πρόεδρο τον Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο, έγιναν σήμερα,  3 Φεβρουαρίου, εκλογές παράλληλα με την κοπή της πίτας στο ξενοδοχείο Intercontinental.
Όπως ανακοινώθηκε, πρόεδρος χρίζεται ο Λάκης Μαθιουδάκης, μετά από πρόταση του Τάσου Ζαχαρόπουλου, ο οποίος είχε δραστήριο ρόλο τα τελευταία χρόνα με διεξαγωγή αγώνων στην Ιεράπετρα.
Αντιπρόεδρος ο Νίκος Αντωνόπουλος, Γενικός Γραμματέας η Αναστασία Κυριακού και πρόεδρος των κριτών ο Αλέξης Αλεξίου.
Ο Τάσος Ζαχαρόπουλος παραμένει ως επίτιμος πρόεδρος.
Αναμένονται οι ανακοινώσεις για την διεξαγωγή των αγώνων της WABBA World Hellas.

----------

